# Tiredness



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

My mum is living with us while her new house is being built :roll: :roll: and I notice that she nods off frequently, she is 87. She also seems to have lost weight but put this down to her not eating properly when she was on her own, although she is eating "very well" now that she is with us. Should I be worried, she is due to see her new doctor next week for a preregistration check up.

curlyboy


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't worry. 

My 86 year old grandmother is staying with us at the moment - she also was not eating well, whilst living alone and thus had no energy. Plus she was not leaving the house and thus not much exercise. She also sometimes naps during the day.

Her doctor told her that her heart is starting to wear out...as might be expected at this age and gave her tablets to help. 

The OH's grandfather lived into his 90s - he barely ate anything and was very thin - but still enjoyed gardening.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I expect it's fairly normal for people in their 80s to nap, I know my dad does, but if you're worried then you should mention it to the GP - better safe than sorry.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think this is normal Curleyboy

Food begins to lose its importance, especially if you are on your own

Certainly mention it to the doctor 

But it is one of those things with the very old

Living with you,exercising more and just things going on around her will make a difference
But is it practical

Maybe when she returns home factor in some visits or outings or bring her on visits to you to keep her interested

Dosing off is normal

Aldra


----------

